# ARRGH - stressful embryo transfer day - 1st ivf



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies
Please help, I feel depressed about today.  It was stressful.  

We had to fight with train problems into central London, and then when we got to the clinic we had one nice blastocyst transferred but two attempts were needed as it got stuck in the catheter  
Can't help but worry about the embryo being damaged or something.  Then there was the VERY bumpy taxi ride to Victoria station - I could feel every London pothole & it was traumatic.  All in all, it took 2 hours to get home. 

Now I just feel so 'normal' that I can't imagine anything happening - does that make sense?  I can't imagine taking a test in 10 days and it being +ve.  I feel so deflated & defeated, after all the drama, highs, nerves & general build up.....  does anyone else feel like this?

xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

If you look further down this page, there is a lady called Staceyemma and she just got a BFP and is just over 7 weeks pregnant and her embryo got stuck in the catheter.

As for the bumpy taxi, it honestly won't make a difference at all.  Your embryo is well cushioned.  

You should feel normal to at the moment.  Just have a nice early night and tomorrow is a new day.

X


----------



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi staceysm   sorry for delayed reply. Your post has helped me feel more positive..... this whole 2ww thing is unbearable!
X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hopeful! I am the lady staceysm is talkign about!
I thought my embryo was damaged by getting stuck and then reloaded into a new catheter.
Horrible I know  

But it worked for me!  
Its a lucky sign its a sticky one!   xx


----------



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks StaceyEmma, there is still hope!!

OTD - middle next week, I'm going to be wetting myself  

x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hopeful - when you're TTC it's all a bit 'lost in the wilderness' and then some nice nurse comes along when you start IVF and says here 'do this' and then 'do this and this and this'... you get a pattern of injections and vitamins and scans and it really feels like you are 'doing something'.

After transfer, there is a sudden calm like a boat suddenly stopping in the middle of a lake... no more scans, rushing to the clinic, being poked and prodded, no more injections (for most people)... and then we're left back in the wilderness of feeling like we should be doing something but can't, there is nothing to do but wait... it feels really odd... it's bound to make us dwell on things like bumpy taxi rides etc... it's just a normal reaction as you're desperate to find some part of it that you can control but there is nothing to do but wait... and go slightly crazy googling symptoms...       

good luck for your 2ww and don't worry, you got home safely and now you are PUPO! Maybe start a craft project or something to keep you busy til OTD.


----------



## hopefulheart (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks goldbunny!  
I agree its weird just waiting & doing nothing after the rollercoaster of ivf treatment.  I'm still a newbie to all of this (1st icsi) so its all a BIG UNKNOWN, day by day.  
Thankfully not too long now till OTD - so far I'm refusing to test early.  I dont think I can take any more of the emotional rollercoaster. 

I read your sig - and I'm sorry for your recent loss     lots of prayers


----------

